# S6 edge and screen burn!!



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well i went into a local phone shop with the intention of buying a S6 edge but both demo's have what I can only describe screen burn (like you used to get with TV's etc), is this a known problem?, i cant see much on the Internet about it but it was enough to put me off, I know it's a shop phone so maybe the image sits there a while but I have never seen that issue on a demo phone in a store before , anyone have one and notice this issue!?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting.

I've not heard about it but the same thing happened to the ipad 3 and 4 if I remember.

Problem was demand outstripping supply really, poor LCD's being used.

Is it visible with any colour on the screen? I ask, as the iPads showed up on black screens the worst.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ooh that's not good.

I was hoping my next phone was going to be the S6...so this will be interesting.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have got a new S6 in Topaz blue, no issues at all but its not an "edge".
My work colleague has the Edge one - its a work phone so is quite heavily used. he's had it since release and the screen is spot on, no issues at all


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can I ask what the actual benefits are to the edge over the normal S6 other than the curved screen?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JMorty said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I've not heard about it but the same thing happened to the ipad 3 and 4 if I remember.
> 
> ...


Yes visible with all. Colours I checked, it was so noticable I thought it was a kind of ghost branding!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

SBM said:


> I have got a new S6 in Topaz blue, no issues at all but its not an "edge".
> My work colleague has the Edge one - its a work phone so is quite heavily used. he's had it since release and the screen is spot on, no issues at all


They had two edges and two normal s6's, both edges had the issue and neither normal S6 had the issue!


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I just ordered the edge today so hope its not an issue. The display phones do take a bit of a battering in the shops so it could just be down to this possibly.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Can I ask what the actual benefits are to the edge over the normal S6 other than the curved screen?


SCREEN - There is no benefit in terms of use, but to look at they do properly stand out - in a good way, they look different and a cut above everything else.

The Edge is lighter but thicker than the standard and the battery I believe is a little bigger (capacity) not sure if it needs that because of the screen.
Cases are available which clamp around the corners so not to impede the edge.

Hope that helps..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I just ordered the edge today so hope its not an issue. The display phones do take a bit of a battering in the shops so it could just be down to this possibly.


I though the same but no other phone had it and this was possibly the newest phone there.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump just to see if anyone else has a S6 edge.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

To be honest I've two devices with lollipop on, and since they updated to this software/firmware they have both shown screen burn. The screens do refresh though so I'm not bothered.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

kings.. said:


> To be honest I've two devices with lollipop on, and since they updated to this software/firmware they have both shown screen burn. The screens do refresh though so I'm not bothered.


So you can remove the burn?, i went into carphone warehouse today and they also had two and both were showning the same issue.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the s6 so far brilliant:thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

The burn only really shows up on white screens and its normally the clock and battery... mine never did this before its update.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

kings.. said:


> The burn only really shows up on white screens and its normally the clock and battery... mine never did this before its update.


So can this be reversed in some way?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Well it fades out.. so it's not something I'm concerned about. I've not searched online but I'm sure if it's a wide scale issue there will be threads about it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont own an S6,but if its image retention (this can be cured by switching the phone off for a while,blank screen) but thats a bit a **** for a flagship phone.maybe the demo just had contrast on full blast and been on display none stop ? i have never seen image retention on an lcd display.i have on plasma but never lcd.

if its screen burn then it cant be fixed and these phones need to be recalled imho.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well its certainly not a good advert for the phone, surely i can't be the only one who has seen this in the shops.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've not noticed it with my s6 edge yet and I've had it a couple of months now


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

AMOLED screens are prone to burn in if they've been left on full brightness on display for hours on end. It's been reported on a lot of Samsung devices as early as the S3:

http://www.alphr.com/realworld/386635/are-amoled-displays-at-risk-of-burn-in

http://forums.androidcentral.com/sa...oled-screen-burn-fix-need-second-opinion.html


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/3157md

You can clearly see the issue on this S4:









Personally I'd avoid the Samsung handsets and go for something else anyway, as nice a bit of kit as the Edge is HTC and LG both have better interfaces.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> AMOLED screens are prone to burn in if they've been left on full brightness on display for hours on end. It's been reported on a lot of Samsung devices as early as the S3:
> 
> Personally I'd avoid the Samsung handsets and go for something else anyway, as nice a bit of kit as the Edge is HTC and LG both have better interfaces.


I always found samsung the easiest to use plus they have a home button which others don't and i like that, i have had a HTC but it spent so much time being repaired i vowed never to get another.


----------

